# How much for neutering, microchipping and booster jabs?



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Female cat (I believe this makes a difference).

I'm going to guess at:

£70
£25
£50

Have dillusional am I?

x


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Well it depends on the vets in your area. Mine charge around £70 ish for a female spay op and £40 ish for a male castration.

Boosters cost me £35 per cat - not sure about micro-chipping as I have not had any of mine "done".


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Hey Twinkles,

There is a vets in Redbourn called 9 Lives, for a female spey it is £65. That is the cheapest in my area and I am only a little closer to London than you.

The starter course for vaccinations is £48.50 thats for the two jabs and their price for the anual boosters is £29.50.

The charge £25 for the microchipping, which is done at the time of spey.

If you are not getting the microchipping done at the time of spey, they will not be under the anesthetic when they do it, but pets at home do this for about £15 I believe.


----------



## LittleMissAspie (May 4, 2008)

You are pretty spot on. My vet website says £65 for spaying, £25 for microchipping and either £31 or £40 for annual booster (one includes leukaemia, other doesn't).

I expect you would have to pay a consultation fee too.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

LittleMissAspie said:


> You are pretty spot on. My vet website says £65 for spaying, £25 for microchipping and either £31 or £40 for annual booster (one includes leukaemia, other doesn't).
> 
> I expect you would have to pay a consultation fee too.


You don't normally pay a consultation fee for the treatments asked about here though. Or at least I never have.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh thats good...i'm not miles off in what I am thinking then.

x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

My Vets:

£22 Booster Shot
£35:70 Male Neuter
£41:70 Female Spay

Microchip, no idea! None of mine have them.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

As Dee would be indoor I thought maybe she wouldn't need it but then thought well if she is being spayed anyway for the sake of £25 it might be worth it on the off chance anything ever happened...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know, Cats Protection did both of ours. I'd reckon around here it would be high, everything costs more here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

im getting mine done by the rspca for free they also micro chipped a cat for me for nothing i am trying to do some fundraising for them though to repay them as it isnt good to just take xxx


----------

